# Heart palpitations?



## ibsvisitor (Mar 6, 2013)

Does anyone else experience heart fluttering or palpitations when feeling cramping, pain or passing a painful bm? I feel almost dizzy and like my heart is fluttering or pumping under water. Hard to describe. Maybe my blood pressure drops? It is rather unnerving.


----------



## ahmieahmie (Nov 4, 2012)

i have had those issues. even had a stress test from the hospital after i complained about chest pains..felt almost like breast growing pains but im 28. doc didnt really know what was wrong said it could be stress. that was a couple years before i found out i have ibs-d. i did a little research of my own. i have ibs-d the constant d can make you dehydrated..lower your electrolytes- drink plenty of water and add powerade for the electrolytes- it helped me could help you! painful bm could be from hemorrhoids...yay i have found that drinking peppermint tea really helps stomach issues like gas, bloating, cramping.. peppermint tea is the best thing i have found so far to help


----------



## Flax (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds well known. It often happens when I am hard and full in abdomen above the belly button.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You should have it checked out. Sometimes it is something fairly benign, but there are a number of different types so they should have you checked out.

There are treatments for these things, and if you are close to passing out it probably is worth at least talking to the doctor.

Sometimes abdominal pain can set off the vagas nerve (vasovagal syncope) and that can make you light headed and even faint, but usually doesn't cause palpatations (at least directly). And you can get palpatations without the vasovagal reaction as well. I tend to get palpatations when I'm "fixin' to do something". The body gearing up for getting going will set it up. I'm on some medication that really does control that completely.


----------

